# what a freakin day..



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

well.. met up with jake for a few hours and shootin the breeze.. i netted a couple of fish for him.. then i got hungry and wanted to move to a different area to try out.. so i left him.. went to McD.. then was on my way.. trekking into my spot was great.. didn't have any problems.. chum out, set up my rods, and i was relaxing .. carp was rollin abit out there when the wind picked up.. i caught a couple of fish that went 6lbs and 10lbs.. i saw cloud started to move in and the wind just got the best of me.. i packed up and headed to my van..then hell broke loose.. a buck came out from nowhere and scared the crap outta me so bad i fell into the water and up to my chest in mud.. good thing there was a stick closeby for me to grab onto.. soo.. needless to say, i trucked up and head home to wash up.. still feeling abit adventurous, i head out again tellin myself i'm just going to chum.. but what the hey, might as well throw in a couple of lines while i'm at it, so i did.. woowwwyyy, i'm glad i did.. because from about 8.10-8.40 i had 2 fish on the bank on the same time twice, and caught fish within seconds after it hit the bottom.. by this time the wind has really picked up and started to rain.. the fish didn't care, they kept on biting.. i landed 8fish(9 including that big gill) within that 30minutes period, it was as if i was back at delta reservoir.. craaaazy stuff.. just when i was gettin into it, i ran outta bait.. its not many times i can say that i came home because i ran outta bait, this is one of them..
maaan.. i may still head back out tonight after i eat some dinner here.. who knows.. 
ps.. also caught a bluegill that screamed my alarm off as well.. that thang was FAT..


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

AK had to laugh about the Buck, funny as heck. Glad your OK now. sounds like you had a good day anyway, muddy and all.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Was this at the spot I met you at.....with the deer?


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

BB ..yup.. closeby there..  
this buck was a good sized one ..


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

LOL...your too much Ak....I know all too well
about those big bucks.I had a rather frightening
experience with a good sized one just after dark
one time  Good show on the fish!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

trust me, if it was dark, i would have been crap outta luck.. 
thanks mickey D for the energy..


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

sounds loike an adventorus day


----------



## Tornichio (Apr 14, 2004)

man if I would have realized the fishing would have been that good I would have left you that peanut butter jar of maize that I had with me. I will give you a call here shortly. I need to gather all my gear up.
Later man


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

You didn't get any pictures of the after effects of the buck incident?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

im surprised u still went out.


----------

